# Savic all'Atletico Madrid. E' fatta.



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

Stefan Savic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid che sostituisce così Miranda passato all'Inter.
Alla Fiorentina vanno 15 milioni di euro per il difensore montenegrino e non è escluso che si possa aprire ora un canale con gli spagnoli per portare a Firenze, magari in prestito, Mario Suarez.
Sfuma così una delle possibili alternative a Romagnoli per il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stefan Savic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid che sostituisce così Miranda passato all'Inter.
> Alla Fiorentina vanno 15 milioni di euro per il difensore montenegrino e non è escluso che si possa aprire ora un canale con gli spagnoli per portare a Firenze, magari in prestito, Mario Suarez.
> Sfuma così una delle possibili alternative a Romagnoli per il Milan.


----------



## Hammer (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stefan Savic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid che sostituisce così Miranda passato all'Inter.
> Alla Fiorentina vanno 15 milioni di euro per il difensore montenegrino e non è escluso che si possa aprire ora un canale con gli spagnoli per portare a Firenze, magari in prestito, Mario Suarez.
> Sfuma così una delle possibili alternative a Romagnoli per il Milan.



Ok arriva Romagnoli


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


>



Stavo per metterla io.


----------



## sion (19 Luglio 2015)

ora si dice mario suarez e 8 milioni alla viola per savic..e' tutto praticamente fatto.

per quanto mi riguarda doppio pericolo scampato per noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

*Aggiornamento : La trattativa si è conclusa con uno scambio Mario Suarez - Savic, con un conguaglio di 10 milioni a favore della Fiorentina.


Quindi Savic valutato 25 milioni di euro e Mario Suarez 15*


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento : La trattativa si è conclusa con uno scambio Mario Suarez - Savic, con un conguaglio di 10 milioni a favore della Fiorentina.
> 
> 
> Quindi Savic valutato 25 milioni di euro e Mario Suarez 15*


 [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] 

Venitemi ancora a dire che le cifre di Romagnoli sono folli.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
> 
> Venitemi ancora a dire che le cifre di Romagnoli sono folli.



Beh Suarez più di 10 imho non li vale, quindi sarebbe stato valutato 20 (comunque tanto).

E comunque pure Suarez è andato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Suarez più di 10 imho non li vale, quindi sarebbe stato valutato 20 (comunque tanto).
> 
> *E comunque pure Suarez è andato*.



Madonna veramente, si certo i 15 di Suarez saran gonfiati, ma non tanto eh.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2015)

A parte le valutazioni gonfiate per i bilanci, qui l'affare l'ha fatto la Fiorentina


----------



## sion (19 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A parte le valutazioni gonfiate per i bilanci, qui l'affare l'ha fatto la Fiorentina



che aveva preso savic a zero nell'affare nastasic e adesso ci guadagna 10 milioni e un altro calciatore


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Luglio 2015)

io non so se avete seguito la viola, o se conoscete tifosi fiorentini, io si, e quelli che conoscono mi dicono che savic è un ottimo difensore, sottovalutato.


----------



## sion (19 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non so se avete seguito la viola, o se conoscete tifosi fiorentini, io si, e quelli che conoscono mi dicono che savic è un ottimo difensore, sottovalutato.



i baffetti mi davano fastidio..


----------



## TheZio (19 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non so se avete seguito la viola, o se conoscete tifosi fiorentini, io si, e quelli che conoscono mi dicono che savic è un ottimo difensore, sottovalutato.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento : La trattativa si è conclusa con uno scambio Mario Suarez - Savic, con un conguaglio di 10 milioni a favore della Fiorentina.
> 
> 
> Quindi Savic valutato 25 milioni di euro e Mario Suarez 15*



Il ragazzo è buono, sicuramente però Romagnoli ha più potenziale. Sono un po' dispiaciuto ma almeno ci tiriamo via Dalle scatole Suarez...


----------



## devils milano (19 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo è buono, sicuramente però Romagnoli ha più potenziale. Sono un po' dispiaciuto ma almeno ci tiriamo via Dalle scatole Suarez...



questo è vero Mario Suarez altro giocatore sopravvalutato che continuava a rimbalzare nelle nostre trattative..Savic è un bel difensore come centrale di guardia ma non imposta l'azione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Luglio 2015)

Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.


----------



## devils milano (19 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.



a questo punto si..poi visto che ne mancano ancora 70 da spendere assolutamente la coppia Gundogan/ Hummels...Guarin al posto di Cerci e ciliegiona sulla torta Ibra.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.



io non sono molto d'accordo. Non è che se gli altri sono folli, noi dobbiamo allora esserlo pure. Così come ci sono squadre che comprono a prezzi irragionevoli ci sono quelle che riescono a fare grandi colpi a costi nettamente migliori. La lazio ha preso de vrij a 8 mln, la roma a 10/12 manolas, la juve rugani a poco...ecc ecc. Bisogna solo saper cercare e trovare i talenti giusti o le occasioni giuste.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.


se gli altri si fanno rapinare è un problema loro, Romagnoli vale forse 15-20 milioni e quello che si dice oggi di lui lo si diceva qualche anno fa di Ogbonna,Ranocchia,Santon,De Sciglio e sappiamo tutti com'è finita.


----------



## koti (19 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.


I prezzi nel 2015 sono questi, ormai anche un Maksimovic ti costa 20 milioni o più. Fossi nella Roma comunque Romagnoli non lo venderei neanche per 30.


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Savic è un buon difensore con tanti margini di miglioramento. Non è un bidone, non esagerate, su. La Fiorentina ci perde tantissimo in quest'affare. Vende il miglior difensore in rosa - forse l'unico decente -, prende un interditore in calo di rendimento e incassa 10 mln che metterà a bilancio perché i Della Valle non investono mai.

L'Atletico poi avrebbe fatto meglio a puntare su Gimenez, risparmiando. Davvero ottimo difensore che diventerà un Top entro pochi anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Savic è un buon difensore con tanti margini di miglioramento. Non è un bidone, non esagerate, su. La Fiorentina ci perde tantissimo in quest'affare. Vende il miglior difensore in rosa - forse l'unico decente -, prende un interditore in calo di rendimento e incassa 10 mln che metterà a bilancio perché i Della Valle non investono mai.
> 
> L'Atletico poi avrebbe fatto meglio a puntare su Gimenez, risparmiando. Davvero ottimo difensore che diventerà un Top entro pochi anni.



Beh a me Rodriguez non piace molto ma sicuro l'avrei preferito a Savic.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Luglio 2015)

Pericolo scampato.


----------



## il condor (19 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento : La trattativa si è conclusa con uno scambio Mario Suarez - Savic, con un conguaglio di 10 milioni a favore della Fiorentina.
> 
> 
> Quindi Savic valutato 25 milioni di euro e Mario Suarez 15*


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2015)

La Fiorentina chiude baracca?! Il loro progetto è finito, ciclo pure. Il prossimo anno faranno un campionato pressochè anonimo, fuori dall'Europa secondo me.


----------



## Hammer (19 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Savic 25M prezzo clamoroso. Visto l'andazzo, a questo punto i 30M per Romagnoli ci stanno tutti.



Veramente. Savic non è male ma non è nemmeno un fenomeno. A questo punto, a meno che il Condor non riesca ad annusare affaroni, piuttosto che 20-25 per un mezzo giocatore ne spendo 30 per Romagnoli e spero in bene.


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> se gli altri si fanno rapinare è un problema loro, Romagnoli vale forse 15-20 milioni e quello che si dice oggi di lui lo si diceva qualche anno fa di Ogbonna,Ranocchia,Santon,De Sciglio e sappiamo tutti com'è finita.



Romagnoli è di un'altra categoria rispetto a quelli citati, che sono/erano delle promesse.
Romagnoli ha l'aura del predestinato come Baresi, Nesta e Maldini.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina chiude baracca?! Il loro progetto è finito, ciclo pure. Il prossimo anno faranno un campionato pressochè anonimo, fuori dall'Europa secondo me.



A meno che Paulo Sosa non si riveli meglio di Mourinho


----------



## pennyhill (20 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina chiude baracca?! Il loro progetto è finito, ciclo pure. Il prossimo anno faranno un campionato pressochè anonimo, fuori dall'Europa secondo me.





Badelj-Borja-Fernandez-Suarez-Vecino-Capezzi, per me è un buon reparto, aspettando pure questo Diakhate. 
Ora è dietro che dovranno fare un miracolo per essere competitivi per i primi 5-6 posti. In avanti si punterà sui giovani (Babacar, Rebic e Bernaderschi) probabilmente, più quel che resta di Rossi, e magari anche Destro.


----------



## Doctore (20 Luglio 2015)

25 milioni per savic? Non scherziamo .
Cifre di mercato sproporzionate.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Badelj-Borja-Fernandez-Suarez-Vecino-Capezzi, per me è un buon reparto, aspettando pure questo Diakhate.
> Ora è dietro che dovranno fare un miracolo per essere competitivi per i primi 5-6 posti. In avanti si punterà sui giovani (Babacar, Rebic e Bernaderschi) probabilmente, più quel che resta di Rossi, e magari anche Destro.



Madunnina, non pensavo fossero messi così male.
Se Rossi non resuscita e Borja non si sveglia, questi sono da salvezza o poco più


----------



## il condor (20 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Madunnina, non pensavo fossero messi così male.
> Se Rossi non resuscita e Borja non si sveglia, questi sono da salvezza o poco più



oddio a momenti il centrocampo è meglio il loro del nostro.... La nostra difesa è la banda del buco e il nostro attacco è senza frecce in quanto non c'è uno che sappia servirli degnamente. Più o meno in questo momento tra noi e loro siamo lì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Badelj-Borja-Fernandez-Suarez-Vecino-Capezzi, per me è un buon reparto, aspettando pure questo Diakhate.
> Ora è dietro che dovranno fare un miracolo per essere competitivi per i primi 5-6 posti. In avanti si punterà sui giovani (Babacar, Rebic e Bernaderschi) probabilmente, più quel che resta di Rossi, e magari anche Destro.


Il centrocampo titolare è abbastanza solido tra Mati, Suarez e Borja però le alternative sono davvero modeste, mentre in difesa sono in alto mare e davanti parliamo di sole scommesse. Io sono abbastanza sicuro che non riusciranno a centrare nemmeno l'Europa League.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo titolare è abbastanza solido tra Mati, Suarez e Borja però le alternative sono davvero modeste, mentre in difesa sono in alto mare e davanti parliamo di sole scommesse. Io sono abbastanza sicuro che non riusciranno a centrare nemmeno l'Europa League.



Allora la Fiorentina vincerà campionato ed Europa League


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Allora la Fiorentina vincerà campionato ed Europa League


Senti, chi calunnia le mia capacità di pronosticare?


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senti, chi calunnia le mia capacità di pronosticare?



Bhe tu hai detto che il Real vincerà la liga , io ho detto che la Fiorentina vincerà il campionato. Io non ho mai dubitato delle tue capacità di pronosticare , e sono serissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bhe tu hai detto che il Real vincerà la liga , io ho detto che la Fiorentina vincerà il campionato. Io non ho mai dubitato delle tue capacità di pronosticare , e sono serissimo


La Roma andrà in serie B e io godrò


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Roma andrà in serie B e io godrò



 sei malvagità allo stato puro


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> oddio a momenti il centrocampo è meglio il loro del nostro.... La nostra difesa è la banda del buco e il nostro attacco è senza frecce in quanto non c'è uno che sappia servirli degnamente. Più o meno in questo momento tra noi e loro siamo lì.



Se Borja Valero si riprende il loro centrocampo è migliore del nostro (non che ci voglia molto)
Dietro e in porta sono messi male.
In attacco hanno solo rottami, bolliti o scommesse accanto a Babacar che è buono ma ancora troppo grezzo


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è di un'altra categoria rispetto a quelli citati, che sono/erano delle promesse.
> Romagnoli ha l'aura del predestinato come Baresi, Nesta e Maldini.


fenomeni e predestinati lo si diceva in particolare di Santon e De Sciglio e oggi sono mezzi giocatori, su Romagnoli tutte queste certezze non le ho e non mi sembra abbia fatto vedere cose che possano giustificare una spesa di 30 milioni.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo titolare è abbastanza solido tra Mati, Suarez e Borja però le alternative sono davvero modeste, mentre in difesa sono in alto mare e davanti parliamo di sole scommesse. Io sono abbastanza sicuro che non riusciranno a centrare nemmeno l'Europa League.





Con Capezzi, Vecino, Babacar e Bernardeschi pronti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con Capezzi, Vecino, Babacar e Bernardeschi pronti.


Addirittura rombo e Borja trequartista... io penso finirà col 4-3-3, Badelj in panca e davanti Rossi e Bernardeschi alle spalle di Destro/Babacar.


----------

